# Problem with Internal DVD/CD Rom Drive



## Geobuster (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello all,

First I'll give the specifics.

I have a Compaq Presario CQ62 Laptop. Model number XC433UA#ABA. Its running Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit. Its about 3 years old.

My CD/DVD Drive is internal and factory.
Model is hp CDDVDW TS-L633N SATA CdRom Device.



I have checked device manager to make sure everything is running smooth and it is. I have tried to update everything I can, and everything is up to date. All the drivers and what not.


I can burn cd/dvd's just fine. I use the natural windows burner, stick in blank discs, and just select burn data disc for the autoplay menu. Everything burns fine.

What I burn I can play on our dvd player, on other peoples computers, and on my xbox. Usually music and avi files.

That being said, my CD/DVD rom will read legit copies of thing, it will read non-burned games, such as diablo, which I recently installed with no problem, using about 6 diff dics, all real versions. It will read real cds, retail copies, it will read all kinds of real things.

The issue is, my burner will not read anything burnt, even if it's something I just burnt with the very same comp. 

Do you know why this might be?

I don't think its the Drive, as it reads other discs, and every 100th burnt disc I try, it will read, begrudgingly. 

Otherwise, it won't load, it won't auto play, it will take forever to load, and when it finally does, it just reloads and never brings anything on screen. When I try to eject it says to enter a disc, as if one was never in there. Sometimes it says the dvds are blank when they are not, or it will say the cd has negative space, like a red bar instead of a green one with like "-199999.243545438924328974923420342374238948792 GB Free", literally, always huge crazy numbers. Sometimes it makes odd noises as its loading these discs as well, but it doesn't make these noises with non-burnt discs. Much more noise then I ever heard before the format.


I had a virus, and reformatted the comp, back to factory, with the build in process at startup, and ever since I did that is when I have the trouble. Before, I could read, and burn, and everything with little to no problem.


The reason its become a big issue, is the dvd's I burnt are my backed up information before the format, and I would like to have them on my comp. Again, these cds are just fine, as I can see all the info and documents and songs and pictures on my xbox or my dvd player. For some reason they just will not load on my computer though.


Its also not just these dics, all burnt discs and cds, from years and years ago will also not work. Its just burnt discs.


So, its not the discs, as they work on other platforms.
Its not the drive, as other discs work on it.

It has something to do with burn discs, and my drive, perhaps its a rights issue? 

Anyone have a clue?


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

As it seems, the issue is with CD+-R units, since CD-ROMs can be read just fine from what I understood.
I'm not completely sure if this can be done, but have you tried updating the firmware?

And if that doesn't work, from reading in HP forums, people have modified their regedit to fix burner problems, and while I'm not sure this may apply to your case, you could as well try it.

(Backup your registry hive first; If not sure how to do this, you shouldn't be messing with regedit anyways)
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

Verify you're dealing with DVD/CD-ROM Drives, and proceed to delete the UpperFilter and LowerFilter values. Reboot and try again.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had this problem with two Toshiba laptops, went to do a sys restore from imaged DVDs only for it to keep telling me to insert a disk.

This MS Auto-Fix Fix problems with CD or DVD drives that can gave some temporary respite but both cases resulted with PC World replacing the disk players.

One laptop was about 18 months old and the other was less than 3 months, so it would seem age is no respector for this problem.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I was going to add it sounds like a drive in need of replacement as the burned disk is a bit more difficult to read than the manufactured disk.


----------



## Geobuster (Mar 3, 2012)

DarknessS3 said:


> As it seems, the issue is with CD+-R units, since CD-ROMs can be read just fine from what I understood.
> I'm not completely sure if this can be done, but have you tried updating the firmware?
> 
> And if that doesn't work, from reading in HP forums, people have modified their regedit to fix burner problems, and while I'm not sure this may apply to your case, you could as well try it.
> ...


I've messed with some stuff in regedit, changed program dimensions and looked things up, but I've never done that.

I don't think its the cd's since I said they work 1 in every 10, and they work right away with no issue in my xbox and dvd player, which were way more fickle them my computer used to be.






Tomken15 said:


> I've had this problem with two Toshiba laptops, went to do a sys restore from imaged DVDs only for it to keep telling me to insert a disk.
> 
> This MS Auto-Fix Fix problems with CD or DVD drives that can gave some temporary respite but both cases resulted with PC World replacing the disk players.
> 
> One laptop was about 18 months old and the other was less than 3 months, so it would seem age is no respector for this problem.



Ok thanks, I'll try that. Mine is about 2 years old and it got heavy use, as a replacement comp, so maybe its just old and worn. It was my first laptop.




Rich-M said:


> I was going to add it sounds like a drive in need of replacement as the burned disk is a bit more difficult to read than the manufactured disk.


Thats what my friend thinks as well, especially with the noises and the fact that I didn't hear them previously. I don't know the lifespans of these things on a laptop or a laptop for itself either, especially one that has been heavily gamed upon and used.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a dirty/faulty drive. Laptop drives are less durable than standard desktop drives. So if it's had heavy use, then it's likely just failing.


----------

